
For Whom the Phone Rings: The Genius Cult - twcooper
http://thebaffler.com/blog/phone-rings-genius-cult
======
Frqy3
IIRC, it was Bob Lucky who said that the best qualification to win a prize is
that you have won some other prize.

------
doctorstupid
Question: is the prize to reward the receiver or to elevate the giver?

